# ein weiterer PC Kauf



## Lord-Lance (20. März 2003)

Hallo 
Ich bräuchte da mal ein bisschen hilfe von euch.
Ich möchte mir folgende Teile kaufen und zusammenbauen.

ASUS P4G8X/Deluxe,i7205,DDR 533HT,SATA,Audio,G-LAN,Raid
Intel Pentium 4, 3.06 GHz Boxed
DDR-DIMM 512MB, PC-2700 184Pin, 333MHz, CL2.5 
Excalibur Radeon 9700 Pro, 128MB
80 GB IDE,Maxtor DiamondMax + ATA-133, 7200/ 8.5ms/ 2MB 
und ein Chieftec Gehäuse mit einem 360 Watt PS

was haltet ihr davon? Passt das einigermassen zusammen?


----------



## Paule (21. März 2003)

jep , da wirste auch ne schöne stange geld los....eigentlich lohnt sich das ja noch ned wirklich nen p4 mit ht zu holen ..
da kann man auch nen kleineren/billigeren nehmen , und den auf die mhz zahl OCen...

ausserdem würd ich cl2 ram nehmen , wenns dir das geld egal is .... soviel teurer is der ja ned
vorallem der twinmos/winbond ram...


----------



## Grimreaper (21. März 2003)

@Paule
Einen P4 mit niedrigen Taktrate zu nehmen und zu "OCen" wird keinen ebenbürtigen Prozessor ergeben, da es den 3,06er meiner Meinung nach nur als HT Modell gibt. Der ist bei parallelen Anwendungen deutlich stärker.

Sonst kann ich dir nur zustimmen: Schöner Computer, hübsche Stange Geld die er loswird... 

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## Lord-Lance (22. März 2003)

*Danke*

Hallo...
Erstmal danke an beide. Da ich durchaus mit so Anwendungen arbeiten die "2" Prozessoren unterstützen denke ich, werde ich mit nem langsameren Prozessor und mit übertakten nicht ganz gleichweit kommen.
Was bringt mir das CL2 Ram? 
Merkt man den Unterschied oder ist das mit dieser Konfiguration und CL 2.5 Ram dann so ein richtiger flaschenhals?

Das System kostet nicht mal sooooo viel.  

Danke und Gruss
Lord-Lance


----------



## Sinac (23. März 2003)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials74772.html

Ansonsten halt nicht Boxed, lieber n 400 W Netzteil und wenns sich
vermeiden lässt keine ASUS Board, aber das sthet alles in dem
anderen Thread!

Greetz...


----------



## Paule (23. März 2003)

was hast du bitte gegen asus-boards ??


----------



## Sinac (23. März 2003)

Steht in dem Thread!
Mag sein das das auch bei anderen Boards passiere kann,
aber ich hab das bis jetzt nur bei ASUS gehabt und das
schon mehrfach!


----------



## Paule (23. März 2003)

also ich hab mit asus nur gute erfahrungen gemacht bisher , und das sind schon 4 boards von denen....alle gut


----------



## Sinac (23. März 2003)

Soll auch nicht heißen d die alle schlecht sind und ASUS
nur Müll macht, aber bei uns in der Firma hatten wir das
Problem bis jetzt nur mit ASUS...
Ok, du hattest 4 Stück und alles ist ok, ist ja auch klasse,
aber wir haben so gut wie jedes Board von denen schon 
mindestends einmal verbaut und verkauft und da sind halt 
schonmal macken aufgetreten, bei anderen nicht...


----------



## Paule (23. März 2003)

das is eigentlich schade , da ich von asus eigentlich immer sehr begeistert war :-(


----------



## Sinac (23. März 2003)

heyhey, las dir von mir deine Utopie nicht zerstören *tröst*
Naja, ich schätze dass kann auch bei anderen Boards passiren
=)

Greetz...


----------



## Paule (23. März 2003)

na dann is ja gut


----------

